# Valdoxan (Agomelatine)



## bennyboy1 (May 28, 2009)

Hiya, haven't posted for a long time. Dp always there but each day, month, year it reduces... happy times one day! Just wanted to share this with you all.

Anyway after taking every med under the sun, I have to say now that Ive started a new med, lifes been pretty amazing. It's called Valdoxan and it's expensive.

I would not recommend it to anyone who has just started the awful dp journey or even anyone half way along - it really does nothing for anxiety, depression, stupid thoughts or indeed derealization but what it has fixed, and pretty bloody rapidly and it's sustaining is: sleep/wake pattern. I now sleep like a normal person and I am more importantly awake like a normal person. The fog has lifted!!! The dream has lifted!!! I feel awake when Im awake and asleep when Im asleep. 7 hours solid sleep and 17 hours normal awake!! It's just amazing.

Please know I am in remission after 7 long years and I also take clomipramine in the morning and the `god send' clonazepam when I need it. I also do all the holistic things too.

Keep strong everyone
Ben


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

bennyboy1 said:


> Hiya, haven't posted for a long time. Dp always there but each day, month, year it reduces... happy times one day! Just wanted to share this with you all.
> 
> Anyway after taking every med under the sun, I have to say now that Ive started a new med, lifes been pretty amazing. It's called Valdoxan and it's expensive.
> 
> ...


I am 1 year and 1 month into DP/DR and it has not gotten better. How far along in years do you think one should be in to be able to try out the Valdoxan?

Do you feel that it has reduced the dissociation in general and brought you closer back to ''reality?" Do you feel like you are totally in the ''here and now?"

Please respond back. I am very curious now. What kind of drug is Valdoxan?


----------



## bennyboy1 (May 28, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> I am 1 year and 1 month into DP/DR and it has not gotten better. How far along in years do you think one should be in to be able to try out the Valdoxan?
> 
> Do you feel that it has reduced the dissociation in general and brought you closer back to ''reality?" Do you feel like you are totally in the ''here and now?"
> 
> Please respond back. I am very curious now. What kind of drug is Valdoxan?


Hiya,

Valdoxan is a very new class of anti depressant / anti anxiety med totally unrelated to anything on the market. It is supposed to treat both anXiety and depression but I would say it has nil affect. What it does do, and do rapidly is fix ones `circadian rythams.' It seems to totally `reprogram' your sleep and wake cycles. Sleep is heavy, easy and pleasent. Wake, is free of sore eyes, fog, yawns, lethargy and I would say a little disassociation toO as you just feel like your a part of the day. It's amazing. I know everyone is individual but if your'e really suffering shocking dp/dr with ALL the symptoms like I was in the midst of it, I would say Valdoxan wouldnt work. You need clonazepam. But now that Im in `sort of remission' IT'S LIFTED ME BACK INTO REALITY! Keep strong mate, Ben


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

bennyboy1 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Valdoxan is a very new class of anti depressant / anti anxiety med totally unrelated to anything on the market. It is supposed to treat both anXiety and depression but I would say it has nil affect. What it does do, and do rapidly is fix ones `circadian rythams.' It seems to totally `reprogram' your sleep and wake cycles. Sleep is heavy, easy and pleasent. Wake, is free of sore eyes, fog, yawns, lethargy and I would say a little disassociation toO as you just feel like your a part of the day. It's amazing. I know everyone is individual but if your'e really suffering shocking dp/dr with ALL the symptoms like I was in the midst of it, I would say Valdoxan wouldnt work. You need clonazepam. But now that Im in `sort of remission' IT'S LIFTED ME BACK INTO REALITY! Keep strong mate, Ben


Well I do have Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome (DSPS) where my circadian rhythm is completely messed up. I go to bed around 3 or 4 in the morning and sleep well into the afternoon. So maybe it could help with that?

I don't know how much the Sleep Syndrome I have is contributing to my current DP/DR.

I need help coming out of this ''dissociated'' state. Not feeling so mindless and in a haze all the time. Feeling real & being alive. Snapping back to ''reality'' in a sense.

Do you think it would help with that?


----------



## bennyboy1 (May 28, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> Well I do have Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome (DSPS) where my circadian rhythm is completely messed up. I go to bed around 3 or 4 in the morning and sleep well into the afternoon. So maybe it could help with that?
> 
> I don't know how much the Sleep Syndrome I have is contributing to my current DP/DR.
> 
> ...


Hiya, I know for sure in my case and in others it fixes ones circadian rythms rapidly - in my case and others I know, in less than 2 weeks. Sleep starts from 11/11.30pm and finsihes at 7 am and you feel rested. Dreams are no where near as vivid as on other meds and the best part is the waking really. I feel like I'm a part of the planet and not floating around like a dp zombie. Without a doubt too, after going to the DP clinic in London, sleep/waking is contected to DP somehow.

I really don't think though it's a magic cure. Actually clonazepam is if anything. Valdoxin has just returned me to a much better state of normality - and it's boring but I LIKE IT!

Benny


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

bennyboy1 said:


> Hiya, I know for sure in my case and in others it fixes ones circadian rythms rapidly - in my case and others I know, in less than 2 weeks. Sleep starts from 11/11.30pm and finsihes at 7 am and you feel rested. Dreams are no where near as vivid as on other meds and the best part is the waking really. I feel like I'm a part of the planet and not floating around like a dp zombie. Without a doubt too, after going to the DP clinic in London, sleep/waking is contected to DP somehow.
> 
> I really don't think though it's a magic cure. Actually clonazepam is if anything. Valdoxin has just returned me to a much better state of normality - and it's boring but I LIKE IT!
> 
> Benny


Okay, well thank you for being so consistent with your replies. I appreciate that. This is all something to consider and I will definitely bring up Valdoxan (Agomelatine) with my psychiatrist when I see him next. Thanks again!


----------



## magnilo (Feb 27, 2013)

so how did it work out in the long term?


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

Benny,

how was your visit to the Dp clinic in London? I am going in end of march and hope they can help me...i suffer from dp with severe depression, what helped you against the depression?


----------

